# Penn 330GTI overhead combo $139 Bcf



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all, my old overhead setup has died and I'm considering getting one of these as a replacement. It will be trolling lures from my AI and as my confidence grows I'd like to target larger fish like tuna and mackerel.

http://catalogue.bcf.com.au/offer/fishi ... =catalogue

Any thoughts on the suitability of this setup, what size line (I'm thinking 30lb mono) and any alternatives? I'm not keen on expensive gear as its a tough life for fishing gear in a kayak.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep, fairly cheap, and big enough (some might say too big). I have similar. You can't cast with overheads, and it takes a while to avoid massive birdsnests, but you'll get it....You just have to control the line with your thumb letting it run out.

trev


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wasn't that the same combo Paulo caught his marlin on?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah i think so. At least similar. Don't go any heavier than 30lb. You'll have enough trouble breaking that from the yak if you get snagged and there's not much inshore that you won't stop on it. If you can't stop it with 30lb, you probably don't want it in the yak anyway!!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Marty75 said:


> Wasn't that the same combo Paulo caught his marlin on?


Actually it was the GT220 and only cost $79 at BCF. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulo said:


> Marty75 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't that the same combo Paulo caught his marlin on?
> ...


Well Huwie and I should be able to catch an 80 kg one then!  We wish.

trev


----------

